# Хроническая боль в спине, остеохондроз всех отделов позвоночника. Прошу помочь



## gardyaguar (20 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи, моя история такова. Будет много слов , но это для информативности. 

Мне 29 лет, у меня худощавое телосложение , рост 183 см, вес 59 кг. Проблемы начали себя проявлять  примерно в 21 год. Первично, меня стал беспокоить грудной отдел позвоночника ,а именно ,боли в позвоночнике, чуть позже начались начались легкое онемение пальцев рук и покалывание,спортом я не занимался кроме как любительский волейбол , тяжести не носил. Боли были редкие, т.е. поболело и прекратилось, мазью помазал и прошло. Сделал рентген - остеохондроз начальной стадии. Врач отправил на  массаж , ЛФК, физио. Дали рекомендации по ограничению подъёму тяжестей и т.д.  Чуть позже,начала слегка неметь левая нога, но поясница не болела. Следующие пару лет болезни не придавал значение,лёгкую боль терпел ,мазал мазью и всё по сути. Примерно в 23 года начала поднывать поясница.Сделал МРТ поясничного отдела: снижение высоты дисков,протрузия L5-S1 0.3 мм + гемангиома тела L5 -1см .Прошел курс лечения - физио ,массаж ( с осторожностью в пояснице) + ЛФК ,было лёгкое облегчение ,особенно ощущалось после массажа.Купил себе ортопедические подушки и матрац. На нагрузки,даже небольшие,носил корсет.
Назовём этот период X (икс) на всё протяжении этого периода, боли были не постоянные , а временные по несколько дней, на качество жизни практически не влияло.


С 25 -26 лет (2015-2016г) (назовём этот период Y (игрик) всё поменялось, боли в обоих отделов стали постоянные,систематические, разной силы с разными ощущениями,каждый год делал МРТ,из лечения- уколы хондропротекторов,мази\таблетки НПВС + массаж раз в год(всё без эффекта). наихудший показатель был в 2017г (27 лет), а именно в груди 3 протрузии до 0.25 ,в пояснице 3 протрузии до 0.3мм и 2 протрузии до 0.25мм гемангиома увеличилась до 1.5 см.
Принял меры,положили в больницу- капельницы, уколы, таблетки , а именно : пентоксифиллин,дексаметазон,баралгин,винпоцетин,диклофенак. ЛФК, физио,массаж - без эффекта. Позже пропил курс Мильгаммы, глицин - без эффекта. Ограничил употребление соли и начал пить больше воды.

Наблюдался у частных неврологов и за полтора года - колол, мазал и пил : Алфлутоп, Хондролон, Дискус кампозитум, Цель Т, Мазь - Траумель, Индавазин,Дип релиф, Хондрокид, таблетки - хондроксид, Мидакалм, мильгамма. Пил БАД Геладринк курс - всё вообще без результата т.е. боль не купировалась. Единственное ,что немного и то не всегда притупляло боль- Аркоксиа.
Сдавал кровь на анализы : С реактивный белок, некроз опухоли альфа,болезнь Бехтерева, ревматоидный фактор, антистрептолизин - всё отрицательно. Креатинкиназа - 192
  Целый год делаю ЛФК практически каждый день. Прикрепляю файлы МРТ от апреля 2018 года на них видны улучшения, протрузии в груди исчезли,осталась грыжа шморля,в  пояснице на одну протрузию меньше. Грудной отдел редко болит, а когда то болел сильно,чувствую что осанка стала ровнее. Периодически болит и шея ,но редко,УЗИ вен и артерий шеи,показало начальную стадию остеохондроза. Что я имею на данных момент - постоянные , ежедневные боли в поясничном отделе, болит как позвоночный столб , так и таз , ягодицы,мышцы, ломит и болят обе ноги (в основном левая) + онемение, бывает обе ноги сильно жгёт. Долго не сидеть , не стоять не могу,бывает даже лёжа болит, если долго ходить так же начинает болеть, короткие прогулки улучшают состояние.


Сила боли по 10 бальной шкале от 2 до твёрдой 8. Когда болит очень сильно, терпеть невозможно, ухудшилось качество жизни,на работе еле терплю, периодически появляются суицидальные мысли, на этот счёт,врач назначил деприм и диваза (без результата) .Сплю хорошо, во сне не болит, встаю  без проблем,ограничение в подвижности нет, угнетает только боль и начаться она может хоть сразу утром , а может только в обед спонтанно, взаимосвязи я не заметил. Периоды,когда  практически ничего не болит, бывают от 3х дней до 10 дней и так раза 4 в год не более. В основном я изо дня в день чувствую боли\онемения\жжения и т.д. В течении дня я не чувствую боли в совокупности примерно несколько минут , в остальное время банально терплю, в обед делаю ЛФК,( при сильных болях воздерживаюсь) короткие прогулки. Что немного помогает - Аркоксиа (частично) прогулки, временно ЛФК, иногда бывает сам себе массирую болевую точку и боль утихает ненадолго.После бани - боль временно вообще проходит. Работа в основном сидячая, но приходится и ходить, подозреваю, что работы в деревне ухудшали ситуацию (копал гряды,косил траву и т.д.). но без фанатизма и с корсетом. Заметил связь со стрессами - боль усиливается.Травм спины не было. Делал МРТ брюшной области , почек - без патологий, гормоны в норме, щитовидка восполена. Недавно лежал в больнице - капельницы и блокады с новокаином и гормонами вообще не дали результата. Перечитал много информации,лечащие врачи говорят , что при моим результатом исследований так болеть не должно, по сути разводят руками.


Устал от боли,чувствую себя не полноценным. Даже не представляю, что будет дальше. Один врач еще написал мышечно тонический синдром, говорит, возможно болят мышцы.Был и ист. имени Бурденко , там посоветовали лазерную реконструкцию дисков сделать (именно реконструкцию а не валоризацию) - хотелось бы послушать ваше мнение как лечить мою болезнь,куда обратиться, делать ли ЛРМД или хотя бы улучшить качество жизни - психологическое состояние - депрессия. Прикрепляю файлы МРТ (апрель 2018) и рентген (стоя) ноябрь 2018. Большое спасибо, буду рад любой информации!!!


----------



## La murr (20 Дек 2018)

@gardyaguar, Дмитрий, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Дек 2018)

Имеются веские причины посетить психотерапевта.


----------



## gardyaguar (23 Дек 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, прокоментируйте пожалуйста данные МРТ исследования. Спасибо


----------



## AIR (25 Дек 2018)

Имеется астеническое телосложение с нарушением осанки. Также имеется астениия нервной системы.. выход, на мой взгляд, один - стать фанатом физических упражнений.. А именно цигун. Читать журнал "цигун и спорт", смотреть ютуб,  пойти на занятия с инструктором..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2019)

> ... стал беспокоить грудной отдел позвоночника ,а именно ,боли в позвоночнике, чуть позже начались начались легкое онемение пальцев рук. Боли были редкие, т.е. поболело и прекратилось, мазью помазал и прошло. Чуть позже,начала слегка неметь левая нога, но поясница не болела.
> ... боли в обоих отделов стали постоянные,систематические, разной силы с разными ощущениями,к.ь. Единственное ,что немного и то не всегда притупляло боль- Аркоксиа.
> ...на данных момент - постоянные , ежедневные боли в поясничном отделе, болит как позвоночный столб , так и таз , ягодицы,мышцы, ломит и болят обе ноги (в основном левая) + онемение, бывает обе ноги сильно жгёт. Долго не сидеть , не стоять не могу,бывает даже лёжа болит..
> Сила боли по 10 бальной шкале от 2 до твёрдой 8
> ...





> ... психологическое состояние - депрессия.



Вполне похоже.


----------



## gardyaguar (13 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вполне похоже.


К сожалению это следствие, сначало начинает болеть , а потом я об этом думаю. Прокоментируйте пожалуйста МРТ исследования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2019)

Если болеть и думать о боли больше брех месяцев, то это хроническая боль, то есть уже депрессия.

По снимкам.
Сколиоз. Спондилоартроз.
Вы худенький.
УЗИ почек делали?
Стоя и лежа.


----------



## gardyaguar (14 Янв 2019)

Делал УЗИ и МРТ почек лёжа - без патологии. Консервативное лечение не помогает, ЛФК в том числе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2019)

Рекомендую УЗи почек стоя и лежа сделать, от дифференцировать опущение почек.

Не помогает избавиться от этих ощущений.
Но не дает перейти в болевую стадию


----------



## gardyaguar (14 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Рекомендую УЗи почек стоя и лежа сделать, от дифференцировать опущение почек.
> 
> Не помогает избавиться от этих ощущений.
> Но не дает перейти в болевую стадию



Немного не понял ваши последние слова.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2019)

Боли имеющиеся незначительные, уже хорошо.


----------



## gardyaguar (14 Янв 2019)

Боли и онемение ноги по факту не прекращаются и продолжают быть по шкале от 3 до 7. изо дня в день


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2019)

Причина, по описанному, скорее в подвздошнопоясничной мышце


----------



## gardyaguar (14 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за данный вид консультации. Весной как сделаю новые МРТ , как раз пройдёт год и запишусь к вам на очный приём.


----------

